# Is a Giant Boulder a good first mtb?



## Slanter (Dec 20, 2005)

Went looking at local bike shops today - seems the only used things they had for sale were department store bikes that people had traded in for more serious ones. But one shop did have a few new bikes that were close to my price range - Giant Boulders and the Boulder SE aluminum model. Since I don't plan to do anything like 3' drops, are these likely to be OK choices? It seems the most common complaint in the reviews is the weight, particularly for steel frame models. Since I'm already pretty heavy, is an aluminum frame worth the money?


----------



## obi_twan_kenobe (Dec 5, 2005)

Slanter said:


> Went looking at local bike shops today - seems the only used things they had for sale were department store bikes that people had traded in for more serious ones. But one shop did have a few new bikes that were close to my price range - Giant Boulders and the Boulder SE aluminum model. Since I don't plan to do anything like 3' drops, are these likely to be OK choices? It seems the most common complaint in the reviews is the weight, particularly for steel frame models. Since I'm already pretty heavy, is an aluminum frame worth the money?


I think it would be an excellent choice for your first bike. I have been riding for about a year and a half and my first bike (which I still ride) is a 2004 Specialized Rockhopper. It is a bit on the heavy side and the components are not the best in the world, but it is solid. Of course I would recommend a Specialized, but Giant also makes a good product. I say go with it.


----------



## northparkrider (Sep 26, 2005)

*i think its good*

Hey i think that bike is a good buy. I started on a 10 inch specialized hotrock (im 13) and have just moved up to a full suspension specialized 03 rockhopper fsr xc. So i would definitely start with a hardtail because they are easier, in my opinion to get used to on, and unless you find a nice bike on sale or used full suspensions are quite expensive. so i say go buy it.

Ps. just cause im 13 dont just throw away my advice, its quite valid.


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

I bought one at the start of the year as my first bike. It was enough to infect me with the bug and confirm that I would love the sport.

However, by September this year my skills had progressed beyond what the bike was capable of and I had to upgrade to a better bike (I now own a Giant XtC3 '06 model - Aussie specs if you're interested). I didn't think it was going to stand up to the abuse I was putting it through by then.

I sold the Boulder for about 75% of what I paid for it.

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## cigargreg (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes and No, It was my first bike and it made me falling in love with the sport. I had the bike only two months before I got my Trance. My wife still has a Boulder and I ride it from time to time. I sold my Boulder for 83.5% of what I paid for it so I was not out that much. I was in the same boat as Graeme I was riding hard and it was not worth upgrading.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

I am totally impressed with Giant bikes. My friend has a boulder and loves it. I rode it last year a couple times and it was better than the junk FS bike I was riding. I'm not loaded with cash either but when I found a brand new 2005 Giant AC (All Condition) full suspension for only $840 I couldn't pass it up. Purchased it in July and fell in love with this thing. It only weights 32 lbs, climbs nearly like a hardtail when set in the 5.3" rear travel position, has handled numerous drops, some up to 5 foot, is awesome on the downhills and has allowed me to complete loops I could never do before. I never realized how much my old hartail and cheap FS bike was beating me up on the trails we have here in WV until I hit those same trails with the AC. Lots and lots of roots and rocks. The FS on the Giant is awesome. If you do go with the Boulder though you still won't go wrong. Very nice bike.


----------



## tim_54321 (Dec 14, 2004)

second hand is the way too go.


----------



## Slanter (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone! Sounds like it's a very reasonable choice unless a good used bike turns up.


----------



## West Side Rider (Nov 20, 2005)

*Yukon*

Try out the Giant Yukon as well. This is my starter bike. A little more money, but better components and disk brakes, which is a big upgrade. I got my 2005 for $430. So if you have the money, I recommend going up to that.


----------



## Slanter (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks to all who responded. I picked up a Giant Boulder SE today.


----------



## cigargreg (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats now get off the computer and go out and ride it!


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Congrates, you'll enjoy the Boulder. Life is short - Ride Hard......


----------

